# Scottish Nicknames:



## David H (Feb 8, 2012)

*Some nicknames that have been given to characters by their friends and workmates:*


**Two Soups** - *his real name is Campbell Baxter.*


**Norrie Two Bonnets** - *the Glasgow taxi-driver who wears a wig under his cloth cap.*


**The Colostomy** -* the girlfriend of a married man (i.e. the wee bag on the side).*


**The Boomerang Kid** - *whenever anyone at work asks a question, he always replies: 'I'll get back to you on that. '*


**The Parachute** - *lets everyone down at the last minute.*


**Vaseline** - *his real name is Willie Burns.*


**Rembrandt** - *loves saying to colleagues: 'Let me put you in the picture...'*


**Bo Derek** - *a chap called Derek with terrible body odour.*


**The Genie** - *magically appears whenever anyone opens a bottle.*


**Dulux** - *his pals reckon he's only got one coat.*


**Soapy** - *washes his hands of any problems that crop up..*


**The Yeti** - *always on the sick. Many unconfirmed sightings of this guy, but nobody can prove he actually exists.*


**The Gas Man** - *he's serviced loads of old boilers.* 


**The Hostage** - *when anyone asks for help he always replies: 'Sorry, my hands are tied.'*


**The Olympic Flame** - *He never goes out*


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2012)

Some excellent ones there David!  The Scots are an inventive people!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 8, 2012)

Dulux was my fav !


----------

